# Remote Desktop Help



## Henry7212 (Oct 17, 2009)

I've just come into contact with a macbook pro, I have no idea what year or what type, I've never owned one before. What I'd like to do with it is run remote desktop and connect to my main server for its tasks because of its slow speeds. But the macs OSX is 10.4.11 and I can't seem to get remote desktop to work with it. I heard somewhere that mac OS's can't be upgraded further than what they currently are at because of of how they're built but I'm not sure if I believe it. Do I need to just buy a new version, like snow leopard 10.6 or 10.7 or whatever? Or is my macbook unable to update OS and do I need to mirror it to run windows and then do remote desktop through that? Its a lot of things that are new to me but mainly what I want it to do is connect to my main computer, and do all my tasks off that, so it would basically be more of a wireless screen and keyboard connected to my main computer. 

Also once these questions are cleared up I'm probably going to need help actually getting it set up, so thanks in advance.


-Henry7212


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Not upgrading the OS is BS. If it is a MacBook Pro, you can upgrade to 10.6, which I recommend, as it is built just for the Intel CPUs. Even then, doing a remote desktop shouldn't be an issue with 10.4. But let me ask some questions to get going in the right direction. You want to control your server from your Mac, correct? What server are you running, OS wise? If it's Windows, Microsoft has a special Mac app for that, called Remote Desktop Client. Other wise, you need to find VNC server software for your server, and VNC client software for your Mac, and then once configured, you'll be able to do as you want.


----------



## Henry7212 (Oct 17, 2009)

I can't run remote desktop because it requires 10.5.8 os. I want to have full control over my main computer from my mac, and its running Windows 7 ultimate.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Here is the older version that runs on 10.2.8 and newer.


----------

